# Gym Attire for Women



## Pantobabe (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Just wondering whether you can help me- I'm moving over to Dubai and I am a very keen gym goer. I've heard some stories that women in the gym have to have both their legs and shoulders covered whilst at the gym (I.e tshirts and leggings) could someone help confirm if this is true, or wether it is acceptable to wear shorts and tank tops also?
Thanks for your help


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Pantobabe said:


> Hello everyone, Just wondering whether you can help me- I'm moving over to Dubai and I am a very keen gym goer. I've heard some stories that women in the gym have to have both their legs and shoulders covered whilst at the gym (I.e tshirts and leggings) could someone help confirm if this is true, or wether it is acceptable to wear shorts and tank tops also? Thanks for your help


Gym wear for women here is no different to anywhere else.


----------



## Pantobabe (Dec 3, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Gym wear for women here is no different to anywhere else.


Excellent, just what I wanted to hear. Thanks!


----------



## Vesper007 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yup, agree with BedouGirl. Also, some gyms have a "ladies only" gym located in the female locker room. It is usually those gyms where you find local ladies that follow a more modest style when working out. However, I've gone into those too in shorts and a tank top and nothing wrong.


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

I see no difference from the UK to the gyms here; if anything I think the women at my gym back home dressed with greater modesty.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There is a woman at the gym I use that wears less to the gym than my wife does to bed.

That is a comment, not a complaint


----------

